#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-14
<persia>  /join #ubuntuwire
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-15
<asac> stgraber: davmor2: sbeattie: firefox security update bits are available for testing: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ in case someone has questions and I am not available, please send them to #ubuntu-mozillateam
<davmor2> asac: I'll try but I got to sod off in a sec
<asac> davmor2: ok. one thing. could you please paste the text i sent through QA?
<asac> i lost the text and would like to blog about it too :/
<asac> hmm ... let me check if i received the mail as well
<davmor2> added to #ubuntu-quality between the two should get covered :)
<sbeattie> asac: is the firefox3 package in your ppa newer than the one in hardy-proposed?
<asac> sbeattie: no. you can also test the ones in proposed. more important are definitly dapper (distro backports) and feisty+gutsy
<sbeattie> okay
<asac> (as i couldnt test them so far)
<davmor2> asac: ping any tests left I just got back :(
<asac> davmor2: yes. plentry
<asac> http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<asac> everything needs morecoverage
<asac> davmor2: order of preference: dapper | hardy, gutsy, feisty
<davmor2> asac: no probs I'll do a dry run after tea and upload my results.  If it's hardy proposed then I've been using it on and off
<asac> davmor2: yes its hardy-proposed
<asac> most likely well tested
<davmor2> okay so I'll install dapper on my test machine after and run the update on that
<asac> rock on
<jrdi> does anyone know when the beta for the next release is planned?
<davmor2> asac: added 1 for dapper 15 mins existing seems fine.
<davmor2> I can't test much more Got to go :(  But tick for hardy proposed and tick for dapper :)
<David-A> About testing new firefox 2 patch, does it matter if I use Xubuntu 7.10 insteadof ubuntu dito?
<stgraber> David-A: no problem
<David-A> ok, i'll go to http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ and see what to do.
<stgraber> cool, thanks for helping
<David-A> stgraber: if i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" wont I suddenly be 8.04 then?
<stgraber> no
<David-A> ok
<stgraber> you'd have to start do-upgrade to the update-manager to update to 8.04
<stgraber> s/to/or/
<David-A> what is the apt-command to upgrade modules selectively? (i dont want to upgrade "flashplugin-nonfree") ("apt-get dist-upgrade <pkg>..." still suggset all pkgs will be upgraded, and is not supported by the man page)
<stgraber> David-A: apt-get install <package to upgrade>
<David-A> obviusly, thats who a programmer would do it, when i think about it (i'm a programmer, why didnt i see that? :-)
<stgraber> bah, it perfectly makes sense to upgrade a package by installing it (again) no ? :)
<David-A> exactly
<David-A> well, when I upgraded the packages in synaptic it download approx 1MB in fulls
<David-A> speed, then it stops
<David-A> same with apt-get
<David-A> each time i get 1MB more of the upgraded packagse. i'll have to restart the process 20 or 40 times before im done. maybe a test report tomorrow or the day after.
<stgraber> you may want to try another mirror :)
<David-A> good idea (now it seems i get a chunk now and then if i leave apt-get working, i'll surf while waiting. i'll look in synaptics menues for other urls if and when i give up)
<David-A> under the title "ffox 2 - gutsy 2.0.0.16+1nobinonly (testing)" the link "http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/1786" says "Function not implemented yet" and the link "http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1786" just has a link to the same place. (my noscript allows this site)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-16
<_rafa__> hey guys!
<_rafa__> anything i can do to help?
<asac> stgraber: could you append something to the topic for me ? (why do you restrict this?)
<asac> stgraber: ... Please test ffox security updates: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ + http://tinyurl.com/5f2s4s
<asac> maybe too late, but might be good to do that in future ;)(
<stgraber> weird according to chanserv the topic protection should be off ...
<stgraber> hmm
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please test ffox security updates: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ + http://tinyurl.com/5f2s4s | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I tried to upgrade to intrepid alpha 2 : sudo update-manager -d
<rom1v> but doesn't work ("unresolvable problem....")
<rom1v> http://pastebin.com/d2e9a325f   ← here is my /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<rom1v> could you help me
<persia> rom1v:  That's probably a bug.  Would you mind filing it?
<rom1v> where
<rom1v> launchpad?
<stgraber> IIRC it's known that upgrades currently fail but the bug is still worth reporting
<stgraber> yes on Launchpad
<stgraber> you can also ping mvo on IRC, he's the one working on the update-manager (but he doesn't seem to be around at the moment)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-18
<SilverPlated> I have a, hopefully, simple question
<SilverPlated> how do you handle a livecd not working on your hardware?
<SilverPlated> It seems like it would waste a lot of time just waiting for the latest install cd to work
<SilverPlated> is there a process you follow when this happens?
<paran> anybody here running intrepid in KVM? with kvm from hardy-proposed I am able to install and boot intrepid, but it fails to start Xorg.
<stgraber> paran: known bug with kvm + Xorg, not sure if we have a workaround for it though
<paran> stgraber: ok. you have a url to some bugreport, mailing list discussion or something? I tried google before asking here but failed to find anything :)
<stgraber> I think we linked to a bug report in the release announcement for alpha-2
<paran> stgraber: that was the clock issues (fixed in hardy-proposed). oh well, I will try google some more :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-19
<yannick> hi, I added a test case for ekiga here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UbuntuDesktop
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-13
<eeejay> howdy folks
<eeejay> cr3, how is your new office?
<eeejay> hey fader
<fader_> eeejay: howdy
<fader_> eeejay: So where in the world are you now? :)
<eeejay> fader_, do you have preseed files for the synaptic autoinstall?
<eeejay> fader_: and possibly, a dhcpd.conf?
<fader_> eeejay: Ah, man I totally forgot to get those to you!  Sorry :(  What email address should I send them to?
<eeejay> fader_: no probs
<eeejay> fader_: eitani at gnome org
<fader_> eeejay: On their way.
<eeejay> fader_: thanks, sir!
<fader_> eeejay: No problem, just several days late :P
<ara> hey eeejay :)
<ara> eeejay, nice trip back?
<eeejay> hey ara. wasn't bad, slept a lot :)
<ara> eeejay, nice :)
<cr3> eeejay: hey dude, the office is pretty cool. still lots of problems to iron out, but nothing I can't handle
<eeejay> cr3, i am sure you could!
 * eeejay forgot his power cable at home. need to head back to get it soon. ugh
<eeejay> until then, no virtualbox
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-14
<realchamp> Anyone here?
<formlesstree4|ga> Hello?
<formlesstree4> Nobody's here?
<davmor2> sbeattie: you around still?
<sbeattie> just barely
<davmor2> did you hit any issues with the live cds?
<sbeattie> nope, didn't notice anything.
<sbeattie> umenu worked here as well.
<sbeattie> davmor2: all my tests were in virtualbox, so some live hardware tests would be good as well.
<davmor2> yeah I'll try and hit them today but I got loads on so might only hit a few :(
<davmor2> thanks anyway :)
<sbeattie> kewl, thanks in advance for what you can get to.
 * ara -> lunch
<njueyt> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-15
<davmor2_> davmor2: hello
<davmor2> hello back davmor2_
<davmor2_> adium themes :)
<davmor2> guys acn someone else test if salut in empathy karmic can talk to bonjour in pidgin jaunty please?
<davmor2_> meh works after a reboot so don't worry :)
<ara> hey eeejay_ :)
<eeejay_> Hey ara! Is the meeting in 30 minutes?
<ara> eeejay_, QA meeting is in 30 minutes, but auto testing meeting is in 2 minutes
 * ara wonders who is going to show up...
<eeejay_> Good question
<eeejay_> I think I will
<ara> eeejay_, hehe
<eeejay_> ara: started working on ubiquity testing. Very exciting
<ara> eeejay_, cool :)
<ara> eeejay_, do you have any news about daily testing? cr3 is not online, apparently
<eeejay_> ara: Nope!
<eeejay_> ara: Maybe everyone went to a conference on some island.
<ara> eeejay_, have you seen the merge request I sent today? suite args were not working in mago...
<eeejay_> ara: No, didn't see that. Will look now
<eeejay_> Lp is slow..
<ara> eeejay_, classic
<ara> cr3, hey! I wanted to ask you how is the mago daily testing going?
<cr3> ara: it won't be going for a week or two still, I need to work on other priorities which I've confirmed with heno
<ara> cr3, and results? will there be going to the certification site?
<cr3> ara: yep, and we'll be opening up the certification site gradually to show the community the latest results every day
<cr3> ara: if we define the output of mago as an attachment to the test results, you'll be able to download a bunch of test results at once within a single zip file
<sbeattie> fader_: FYI, I never was able to get your checkbox bzr branch to run the glibc test... but checkbox generally seems to hate me.
<fader_> sbeattie: Heh, cr3 put some hidden code in there... if ($USERNAME == 'sbeattie') be_evil();
<fader_> sbeattie: To be more serious, I haven't looked at it in a bit but I will put it back on my list.  I believe schwuk is going to be working on checkbox tests as of next week as well, so maybe we can get some help from him if I can't get it working for you.
<cr3> sbeattie: what seems to be the problem?
<fader_> cr3: Almost certainly stuff I did :/
<cr3> sbeattie: seriously, if I could be of assistance, let me know
<sbeattie> cr3: mostly my issue is with figuring out how to get it to run correctly in place out of bzr branchs without installing into the system locations.
<cr3> sbeattie: "in place out of bzr branchs"? and, without installing what into the system locations?
<cr3> (sorry for the lag, been hopping in and out of the lab)
<sbeattie> checkbox; e.g. I want to bzr co testbranches to hack on, without having to install things into /usr and /etc
<sbeattie> which I'm sure is possible, I just haven't figured out the right magic to do it.
<cr3> sbeattie: just to be clear, do you want to: 1. checkout testbranches of checkbox itself and run it from the source tree? or, 2. write a plugin in checkbox which checkouts testbranches of some test suite?
<sbeattie> 1.
<cr3> sbeattie: bzr branch lp:checkbox; cd checkbox; sudo ./bin/checkbox-gtk
<cr3> sbeattie: let me know if that doesn't work
<sbeattie> when I've done that in the past, it never seems to honor suites I've added.
<sbeattie> (to the local bzr tree)
<cr3> sbeattie: ok, so I misunderstood the problem then, I thought you couldn't run checkbox from the source directory
<cr3> sbeattie: if the problem is that checkbox doesn't recognize new suites, might you happen to have a sample suite which didn't work?
<cr3> there should be no magic, you should just be able to drop your suite into the suites directory and be done
<cr3> if there is magic necessary, then that's a bug
<sbeattie> in the suites directory in the bzr tree, or the one in /usr/share/checkbox/suites
<sbeattie> ?
<sbeattie> I never got the former to work, even with simple /bin/true testcases.
<cr3> sbeattie: if you're running checkbox from the bzr tree, in the bzr tree. if you're running checkbox from the system, in the system /usr/share/... directory. it should be logical
<sbeattie> right, running from the bzr tree + adding suites to the bzr tree never worked for me.
<cr3> sbeattie: your expectations were correct then, if you were working from the bzr tree, you should indeed expect that dropping new suites in that directory should work
<cr3> sbeattie: "might you happen to have a sample suite which didn't work?"
<cr3> sbeattie: I've made plenty of demonstrations to people from the source tree and dropping new suites, so perhaps there was a problem in the formatting of the suites file
<sbeattie> lemme dig one up, it's been a while. But I'm also unclear as to how to use the additional checkbox bzr trees (checkbox-certification, etc.) in conjunction with either the system checkbox or a bzr checkout.
<cr3> sbeattie: using checkbox-* in conjunction with checkbox becomes a bit complicated because, if you also want to use the bzr tree of checkbox and you're working on checkbox-compatibility for example, then you have to set environment variables such as CHECKBOX_DATA and CHECKBOX_SHARE
<sbeattie> cr3: okay, yay, must have been operator error, the dropin thing is working.
<sbeattie> cr3: but documenting which env variables to set in the checkbox-* case would be helpful.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-16
<ara> good morning!
<ara> buenos días jcollado
<jcollado> ara: Buenos días
<davmor2> fader_: how's things mucka
<fader_> davmor2: Can't complain but I still do :)
<davmor2> fader_: You complain are you sure your not a new yorker?
<fader_> Heh, nah, it's more common across the States than just NY :)
<davmor2> I know but they are nearly as famous for it as you right ;)
<fader_> davmor2: How's life treating you these days?
<davmor2> fader_: Just bust enough at the moment :)
<fader_> davmor2: I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.
<davmor2> Bad thing for next week :)
<fader_> :(
<davmor2_> fader_: note board adium theme in empathy is weird but it makes it really obvious as to who says what :)
<davmor2_> oh and metalsolid is nice too :)
<fader_> davmor2_ (davmor2): You'll have to send me some screenshots :)
<davmor2> fader_: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/empathy-nb.png and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/empathy-mb2.png
<fader_> davmor2: Wow.  I'm genuinely not sure how I feel about that.
<davmor2> fader_: there are others too :)
<davmor2> I just pick the first 2 that were listed as working fully :)
 * fader_ is apparently too text-oriented to be a digital native.
<davmor2> fader_: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Themes just click through I'm sure there are some that even you would like :)
<fader_> cr3: Style question... should checkbox tests output text only when they fail, or is it useful to see specifics about what passed as well?
<fader_> And do you look for that on stdout or stderr?
<davmor2> fader_: you might like this http://www.adiumxtras.com/images/pictures/paraphernalia_5_3324_5493_image_7836.png
<fader_> davmor2: It'd be better without the background image :)
<davmor2> just select a black background ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Do you have any machines with CRTs instead of/in addition to LCDs?
<davmor2> no I don't have the space :(  I think I still have a crt down in the shed somewhere though why?
<fader_> davmor2: Meh, no big deal.  I am writing a checkbox test to cycle through all the detected video modes on a system and wanted someone to run 'xrandr -q' on a machine with a CRT to validate my assumptions as to how xrandr works
<fader_> Not a huge deal as I'm pretty sure I'm right. :)
 * fader_ is never worng.
<fader_> I have a CRT buried somewhere in my nigh-infinite junk that I can hook up if I don't find anyone who has one handy.
<davmor2> fader_: try the xubuntu channel :)
<fader_> (That said, if anyone lurking has a CRT and is willing to send me the output of 'xrandr -q' or better yet try my script, please let me know :) )
<sbeattie> fader_: in what context?
<sbeattie> although... my crt I have probably predates edid.
<fader_> sbeattie: Hmm, I'm not sure what we'd see on a pre-edid monitor.
<fader_> sbeattie: It'd be valuable enough I think that if you have it hooked up right now I would whine at you to run xrandr, but probably not worth dragging it up from storage or something
<sbeattie> distro matter?
<fader_> Not at all... this should be standard vanilla X stuff
<fader_> just the output from "xrandr -q" will tell me if I'm on track
 * sbeattie snickers at fader_'s misguided naivate when it comes to X. :-)
<fader_> Heh
<cr3> fader_: if the script passed, checkbox captures stdout and, if there's none, stderr. if the script failed, checkbox only captures stderr.
<fader_> Nah, I remember the Good Old Days.  I spent about a week setting up Slackware from a stack of floppies taller than I was and running console-based modeline calculators from the values in the back of my monitor manual.
<fader_> I don't miss the Good Old Days :)
<fader_> cr3: Excellent, thank you.  I'll output errors to stderr and successes to stdout.
<fader_> (Sorta what I expected.)
<cr3> fader_: if it's what you expected, that's a good sign. pleased to hear it
<davmor2_> fadeer
<fader_> cr3: Well, I was mostly interested in whether I should be unixy and silent on success or if it's okay to add additional info... stderr/stdout I just assumed.
<davmor2_> fader_: even meh need typing lessons
<fader_> heh
<davmor2_> what are you expecting from a crt that you don't get from an lcd or visa versa
<sbeattie> fader_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220044/
<fader_> sbeattie: Perfect, that's exactly what I expected.  Thanks!
<davmor2_> fader_: but that isn't much different from what I get on my lcd.  Was it just a is it the same query?
<fader_> davmor2_: It is the same format of output.  I basically wanted to make sure that (a) CRTs still got listed as being 'connected' rather than being some other state, as I wasn't sure you could detect connectivity for VGA; and (b) that modes were still given as unique values rather than ranges, as with CRTs you can do weird nonstandard modes
<fader_> I figured that the format would be the same but it doesn't hurt to check.
<davmor2_> fader_: All my lcd's are connected via vga
<fader_> davmor2_: The discrete/range mode question was still valid though. :)
<davmor2> true :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: do you have an msn account?
<davmor2> or you fader_?
<fader_> davmor2: No, sorry
<sbeattie> davmor2: I do, immunix@hotmail.com
<davmor2_> sbeattie: are you logged on?
<sbeattie> I should be, but through bitlbee which is not always entirely protocol compliant. Lemme fire up pidgin.
<sbeattie> davmor2_: I'm pidginified now.
<davmor2_> that seems okay but I'll try again tomorrow if your around with just a default install
<davmor2_> sbeattie: this seems relatively stable to be honest but I will try tomorrow on fresh install to find out whether it's haze or butterfly that is the issue
<sbeattie> davmor2_: sure thing.
<davmor2> no probs then I think I'm going to call it a night then bye
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-17
<davmor2> sbeattie: you pinged
<davmor3> this is much snappier
<fader_> Oh no, a new version of davmor.
<fader_> I just finally got all the plugins for the old version configured!
<davmor3> muhahahahaha
 * davmor3 pokes fader_ with a big stick :P
<fader_> Gah, I don't even see the option in davmor3 for 'disable abuse'
<davmor3> fader_: it got removed by design muhahahahaha
 * fader_ considers a 'fork' joke but wisely decides against it.
<davmor3> I'm just testing empathy from the empathy-daily ppa it's a lot better and snappier with it :)
<davmor3> fader_: was it "do they fork in hell"
<fader_> davmor3: Heh... I just saw it inevitably leading to 'fork you' jokes.
<sbeattie> davmor3: err, say what?
<davmor3> What?
<davmor3> d'oh
<davmor3> sbeattie: I got ping off your msn account last night that didn't show up till I just logged in :)
<sbeattie> ah, okay.
<davmor2> fader_: hello
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, the buggy old version of davmor.  I thought we got rid of you!
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> fsck you
<fader_> Complete, no errors.  (I always knew I was perfect.)
<davmor2> Not with the file system no it's just the junk it stores we have issues with ;)
<sbeattie> fader_: an empty filesystem is unlikely to get corrupted. :-)
<fader_> sbeattie: Ouch... the truth hurts :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: sweet that's harsher than my retort :)
<kyselejsyrecek> Hey guys, is anybody here who can try writing onto a device through gphoto2 protocol in nautilus in ubuntu karmic? I'm not able to copy a file or even create a directory on my two devices (Canon EOS 500D and SonyEricsson C902) through nautilus in jaunty nor intrepid (i didn't try it on older versions), i can only do that through the gphoto2 command line tool. See bug 386221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386221 in libgphoto2 "gphoto2: Error when writing onto Canon EOS 500D" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386221
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-19
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Images Ubuntu 10.04.1 images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/ contains packages from lucid-proposed repository, is this ok?
<mantiena-baltix> See build logs: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/lucid/ubuntu/current/livecd-20100719-i386.out
<davmor2> morning all
<nagappan> is there a known issue running 10.04 on DELL Latitude ? when running 10.04 with flash the system is unresponsive, only way to recover is reboot
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-20
<mantiena-baltix> morning all
<mantiena-baltix> hello
<mantiena-baltix> Images Ubuntu 10.04.1 images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/ contains packages from lucid-proposed repository, is this ok?
<mantiena-baltix> See build logs: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/lucid/ubuntu/current/livecd-20100719-i386.out
<mantiena-baltix> AFAIK it's a bug
<sbeattie> mantiena-baltix: no, it's intended behavior.
<mantiena-baltix> sbeattie: so, Ubuntu 10.04.1 final images also will contain packages from proposed repositories?
<sbeattie> mantiena-baltix: the idea is that the -proposed queue will be emptied out before the 10.04.1 release happens.
<mantiena-baltix> sbeattie: thanks for info, I thought, that all packages in -proposed repository must wait at least one or two weeks before entering into -updates...
<mantiena-baltix> sbeattie: maybe you know when -proposed repository will be will be emptied and final Ubuntu 10.04.1 CD images will be build ? According to the Lucid release schedule 10.04.1 will be released after 9 days, I wonder how many days will be left for testing final CD images...
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> stgraber, ping
<alourie> hello
<davmor2> hello
<alourie> does anyone know if there are plans to redesign the QA tracker at some point?
<alourie> I mean ISO tracker
<davmor2> ara: ^ over to you :)
<ara> alourie, well, there are plans, but not current plans
<ara> alourie, if the TestTracker (a Launchpad extension for tracking results) gets implemented, then, we will get rid of the backend
<ara> alourie, then, if someone wants to reimplement the ISO tracker in django, he/she is more than welcome
<alourie> ara: so I read this correctly, the current php platform will probably not be changed?
<ara> alourie, if there is no people interested in changing it, no
<ara> alourie, why are you asking?
<alourie> ara: I had couple of ideas for that
<ara> alourie, for the PHP version, or to change it to something else?
<alourie> ara: in general
<ara> the project is in launchpad, under ubuntu-qa-website
<alourie> yes, I know :-)
<ara> :)
<ara> feel free to summarize your ideas and present them in a qa meeting or the mailing lists
<alourie> one of them is about redefining some tests organization
<alourie> so, for example, there's one test that includes 3 different installation methods, each with its own verifications. So making it one test with one "success" report doesn't seem to serve the purpose well enough
<alourie> I'd break them into 3 different tests
<alourie> and there's an idea about presenting the steps of the test on the test page - without redirecting to wiki
<alourie> that's why I asked if there are redesigns in plans :-)
<fader_> alourie: I believe ara snuck off to a meeting, so an email to the qa list is probably the best :)
<alourie> fader_: ok
<alourie> thanks
<fader_> alourie: (I'm interested in reading your ideas as well :) )
<alourie> fader_: well, it just that I happened to build a test tracker once, and it was more convenient than an ISO tracker :-)
<alourie> subjectively, of course
<stgraber> ara: pong
<stgraber> sorry, have been travling a bit lately :)
<ara> stgraber, hey!
<ara> stgraber, I am going to propose a merge into ubuntu-qa-website fixing some issues needed for alpha3
<ara> I was wondering if you will have some time to review it
<stgraber> ara: I'll try. I don't have a test environment around at the moment but I can at least read the php code and see if I find something weird :)
<ara> stgraber, OK, thanks, I will finish a couple of things and I hope to push it later today
<stgraber> ok, thanks for doing all that work :) I'm quite glad I don't have to do it anymore so I can try to spend more time on Edubuntu and LTSP.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-21
<alourie|work> hello
<davmor2> morning all
<fader_> davmor2: Wassap, yo?
<fader_> alourie|work: Hi to you too, not trying to ignore people :)
<davmor2> fader_: the 90's called and they want their catchphase back
<alourie|work> fader_: hey, don't  worry about it :-)
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> alourie|work: Don't believe him, he goes out of his way to ignore me and I'm people :D
<fader_> davmor2: That's not true... you're not people :P
<alourie|work> davmor2: oh, that's fine. These rooms are perfectly fit for people who want to ignore others
<davmor2> fader_: :'(  that hurts
<fader_> Awww, you know I pick because I love
<davmor2> fader_: that's my excuse for picking on you, you can't nick it ;)
<Italian_Plumber> when I click on "How to get the fingerprint" on the launchpad page for "Change your OpenPGP Keys", I get a pop up that shows its loading but never loads any content.  Is there somewhere else I can learn about this?
<fader_> Italian_Plumber: You probably want to ask in #ubuntu... this channel is for coordinating testing efforts and test development
<fader_> (and is pretty empty at the moment)
<Italian_Plumber> thanks fader_
<fader_> Italian_Plumber: No problem... good luck :)
<fader_> Italian_Plumber: actually #launchpad might be a better place to try, sorry
<Italian_Plumber> coll thanks again
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-22
<ara> stgraber, ping :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-23
<YokoZar> fader_: so any positive results from the test yet?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-24
<njin> Today's build of Ubuntu amd64 don't works at all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-18
<saptarshi> away
<saptarshi> ex
<saptarshi> ex-chat
<saptarshi> exit
<saptarshi> Ex-Chat
<saptarshi> Ex-Chat
<saptarshi> hi everyone
<brendand> jibel - where're the 10.04.3 images?
<jibel> brendand, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<jibel> Could anyone with privileges changes the topic to "Currently testing Lucid 10.04.3 LTS candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com | nVidia/ATI Proprietary Drivers | http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com"
<jibel> psycopg2 is broken on oneiric :(
<brendand> jibel - yep
<brendand> jibel - there is a bug for that
<xdatap1> jibel, morning
<jibel> I've a script to update the list of image on the tracker to point to lucid but I can't run it :/
<jibel> Hey xdatap1 how are you ?
<xdatap1> jibel, i'm fine thanks
<brendand> bug 811115
<jibel> brendand, subscribed thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811115 in psycopg2 (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] ImportError: can't import mx.DateTime module (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1644)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811115
<xdatap1> jibel, I tried the xorg tests last week. I think we could improve the instructions
<xdatap1> jibel, is this xorg test planned for next week?
<jibel> xdatap1, yes, I think nvidia couldn't be loaded and nouveau was used instead
<xdatap1> jibel, the thing is that is not clear which driver to test with unity3d and unity2d, and there's 3d test also in unity2d.
<xdatap1> jibel, we should improve the wikipage on side the tracker
<xdatap1> jibel, people felt disoriented in my team
<jibel> xdatap1, I see. how can we make it clear ? We only test proprietary drivers.
<xdatap1> jibel, I will draft some improvement and I will send you a mail :)
<jibel> xdatap1, that would be perfect. Shall we split in 2 test cases pages ? 1 for unity and the other for unity 2D  with only the relevant test cases ?
<xdatap1> jibel, yes that would help a lot. Maybe it would make an instruction useless
<xdatap1> jibel, and have it intuitive it would be the best
<jibel> xdatap1,ok, only 2 test cases are not in 2d, maybe I could do something with includes to avoid duplicating contents.
<xdatap1> jibel, well this would solve the problem :)
<brendand> jibel - are we meant to be using the 16.1 images?
<jibel> brendand, yes, why ?
<brendand> my alternate stick is failing at syslinux
<brendand> but i created it on Oneiric, so redoing it on Natty
<brendand> will update in a little while
<jibel> does anyone experience squashfs errors on shutdown just after installation ?
<brendand> jibel - alternate image is, well, screwed
<brendand> jibel - Unknown keyword in congfiguration file: gfxboot
<brendand> jibel - vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<jibel> brendand, bug 645818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Fedora) (and 5 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 98) (dups: 6) (heat: 346)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<brendand> jibel - yeah, cjwatson just told me
<brendand> jibel - i guess i can create one in vbox, otherwise i'll not be participating :(
<brendand> jibel - except maybe some VM based testing
<jibel> brendand, or use CDs
<cjwatson> shouldn't be regarded as an image failure certainly, the flaw is in host-side software post-10.04
<cjwatson> sort of
<brendand> cjwatson - indeed. thanks
<cjwatson> or in problematic interactions between the two
<brendand> jibel - what's a CD :) ?
<jibel> its an acronym from Compact Disc http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc ;-)
<brendand> being serious once more, my iso testing system is a netbook...
<davmor2> brendand: download the iso to the current system and drop it on a usb drive or use boot up disk creator to transfer it if you need persistence
<jibel> usb cd driver ?
<jibel> brendand, I added a notice to the tracker.
<chadadavis> Hi all. I see new images but no trackers for DVDs. Will that not be released for 10.04.3 ?
<chadadavis> Sorry, I meant for kubuntu. Ubuntu has the DVD test cases in the tracker.
<jibel> tracker updated with correct path to the images
<charlie-tca> anything in particular you want me to start testing?
<ara> jibel, how true is this http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/view/oneiric-desktop/ ?
<ara> jibel, is the testing broken? or the image broken?
<jibel> ara, the tests moved to the QA lab, but there's no public face yet. That should come pretty soon.
<ara> jibel, OK, thanks
<jibel> ara, to summarize, alternate is ok, desktop is broken since July 15th, I need to investigate
<charlie-tca> can't login using user name?
<ara> jibel, the image is broken, or the testing?
<jibel> images
<ara> OK, thanks
<charlie-tca> jibel: multiple drives doing an LVM Full encryption install with 10.04.3 i386, fails to write grub properly
<charlie-tca> I can not boot into the encrypted install, because it can't even find it
<charlie-tca> bug 812342
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812342 in ubuntu "Lucid 10.04.3 Encrypted Install fails to write to grub (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812342
<charlie-tca> title is wrong; fails completely. I can still boot into the original install on the drive. It did not install at all
<charlie-tca> amd64 alternate encrypted install stuck at clearing hard drive for 22 minutes now
<charlie-tca> looks like it fails too
<charlie-tca> jibel, skaet : ^  ^
<charlie-tca> both tests run on hardware
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks, I'll have a look
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca
 * patdk-wk waits for image downloads :(
<jibel> charlie-tca, could you reproduce, and at the end, just before rebooting, switch to a console, run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and scp the logs to another system ?
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, hi
<jibel> Hey PaoloRotolo , how are you ?
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, fine, thanks :)
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, i'm testing the xorg driver
<jibel> Thanks! how are things going ?
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, i have a problem with this testcase: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Hardware/X/ProprietaryDrivers#Different resolutions
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, this: "xrandr --output default --mode <resolution>" don't works...
<PaoloRotolo> terminal wrote "warning: output default not found; ignoring"
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, xrandr -q will give you a list of connected device
<jibel> for example on my laptop is LVDS1
<jibel> the instructions are not clear there
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, so the command should be 'xrandr --output LVDS1 1024x768' or whatever resolution you choose
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, another example on a desktop with an ATI card, the connection device is DFP4
<jibel> connection/connected
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, yes, the command "xrandr --output LVDS1 1024x768" works
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, Cool, you now should have a crappy resolution :-)
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, feel free to update the tests to make them easier to understand.
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, so, the testcase is wrong?
<jibel> It was probably right at some point in time, but has not been updated
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, ok, thanks for the time :)
<jibel> PaoloRotolo, you're welcome. Thanks for helping !
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<charlie-tca> jibel: will attempt it
<charlie-tca> prior to the restart, will pull the logs if I can
<charlie-tca> 64bit just finished
<charlie-tca> it worked
<charlie-tca> takes a very long time to wipe swap
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<brendand_n310> hi
<PaoloRotolo> hi have a problem with ubuntu oneiric ocelot
<PaoloRotolo> Terminal-shortcut (ctrl+alt+t) does not work...
 * roadmr can confirm that behavior
<roadmr> I usually just super-a, xterm
<brendand> PaoloRotolo - does for me.
<brendand> roadmr - have you remapped that cause Super+A should be the app lense
<roadmr> brendand: nope, default behavior, it is indeed the app lens
<PaoloRotolo> bdmurray, I tried to reinstall ubuntu two times...
<PaoloRotolo> sorry, brendand --^
<brendand> i don't have a fresh install - infact upgrade from Natty, so might be a leftover from that
<brendand> maybe it is broken in a fresh install
<roadmr> brendand: I think it is broken :(
<Claudinux> it works for me on a fresh install of oneiric
<brendand> Claudinux - recent image or Alpha2?
<PaoloRotolo> brendand, I have ubuntu daily 20110717
<Claudinux> brendand, both
<roadmr> urgh, it works on my new install, I have PaoloRotolo's image too - but it was giving me trouble with friday's images
<brendand> it should make up its mind
<PaoloRotolo> I must go now. Bye all!
<charlie-tca> jibel: installing again; I was able to reproduce the issue, but let it kick the cd out before I tried to ssh the logs
<charlie-tca> will do the install again, and get the logs
<charlie-tca> jibel: got the logs, attaching to the report
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-19
<endzeit> is there a ppa or official repo with gnome-shell-extensions ?   i'm very much enjoying oneiric on my dedicated testing machine, but i wanted to muck about with gnome-shell as well as unity.
<saptarshi> Ex-Chat
<saptarshighosh> hi everybody
<saptarshighosh> anyone here????
<brendand> yes
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> weird bug I got, huh?
<jibel> charlie-tca, I tried to reproduce your bug 812342
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812342 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Lucid 10.04.3 Encrypted Install fails to install Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812342
<jibel> but failed
<charlie-tca> I can't even get it to remove the existing OS, so, apparently, it is doing nothing for the hour of installing
<jibel> If there is an unencrypted swap partition on disk 1 then the installer refuses to add an LVM encrypted partition on disk 2
<jibel> (which doesn't happen in Oneiric BTW)
<charlie-tca> I have manually tell it to not use the existing swap files
<charlie-tca> s/have/have to
<jibel> charlie-tca, oh, that's probably why. I can reproduce a slightly similar issue if there is an encrypted lvm on the other disk
<charlie-tca> I have had users report this strange thing to me, and told them try again. Normally it doesn't fail the second time.
<jibel> after the installation only the new install can be loaded
<charlie-tca> I can't load the new install
<jibel> the other is not overwritten but is lost because it can't be decrypted
<charlie-tca> According to grub, and booting, it just doesn't exist
<jibel> charlie-tca, yeah probably because you set the partition manually it behaves differently
<jibel> charlie-tca, indeed grub can't 'see' it, it is encrypted
<charlie-tca> but shouldn't it have over-written the existing install on the drive?
<charlie-tca> I can still boot to the install that was therer before
<charlie-tca> and I am telling it to use the entire drive space for the encrypted install
<jibel> charlie-tca, I think I have the missing bit of information to reproduce the problem
<jibel> thanks
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<jibel> Hey all,
<jibel> Latest candidates for Ubuntu 10.04.3 are on the tracker.
<skaet> Kubuntu Alternate 10.04.3 images are on the tracker now as well.
<chadadavis> Has anyone tried server yet? I'm getting "no kernel modules found" both for amd64 and i386
<charlie-tca> chadadavis: will try it in VBox
<charlie-tca> chadadavis: verified, no kernel modules found, server and alternate images
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, still installs, but without e.g. network, so pretty serious.
<jibel> chadadavis, confirmed
<jibel> cjwatson, ^
<charlie-tca> alternate images for ubuntu give the same error
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, didn't seem to affect desktop
<charlie-tca> server and alternate both use d-i, maybe that is why?
<jibel> that affects d-i based images
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, that's what I was assuming.
<skaet> jibel, chadadavis - is there a bug number I can point to?
<jibel> filing one with the logs
<chadadavis> skaet, not from me. Thanks, jibel.
<skaet> thanks jibel, chadadavis
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca
<skaet> btw:  Kubuntu Desktop 10.04.3 images posted
<charlie-tca> syncing them now
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu alternate images use d-i, too?
 * skaet is hoping charlie-tca is not seeing the same thing there too.... 
<charlie-tca> yes, actually, I did
<charlie-tca> no kernel modules found
<skaet> infinity, ^^  see backscroll for history of problem.
<skaet> charlie-tca, drat.  was hoping that a respin would solve things.
<skaet> thanks for confirming that it won't.
<charlie-tca> Sorry
<charlie-tca> but you are welcome
<skaet> no apologies - MUCH better to know now.
<infinity> skaet: No promises about finding the issue in a timely fashion, but I'm grabbing images and poking.
<infinity> skaet: Oh, wait, are these images based on -proposed, or did we get all the kernel bits into -updates/-security?
 * infinity goes to look.
<skaet> infinity,  these images should all be based on -updates/-security.
<skaet> jibel,  ubuntu DVD now posted (20110719.2)
<infinity> skaet: I might see the problem, but I'm not entirely sure what the resolution is.  It seems to involve a publishing mishap with soyuz.
<skaet> infinity,  good to know.   Let me know if I can do anything to help.
<infinity> Hahahahaha.
<infinity> So, I'm digging around for "soyuz publishing bugs" here, trying to decide why by-hand packages aren't getting copied from -proposed to -updates.
<infinity> And I realise that we have *documentation* that states it doesn't work, and gives directions on how to bypass the publisher and mangle it all by hand.
<infinity> Special.
<infinity> skaet: Fixing in a short while here.
<infinity> skaet: Not sure if this fix alone will fix your images, but it's a start. :)
<skaet> :)
<skaet> Let me know when its good to retrigger the builds.
<infinity> Yeah.  On a side note, have we had any update-manager updates in this point release cycle too?
<infinity> I'll check.
<infinity> Cause they suffer from the same misfeature.  Well, lack of feature.
<skaet> thanks
<chadadavis> skaet, the new DVD has the same kernel module problem under the debian-installer. But, it seems fine under the 2.6.35 kernel.
<skaet> chadadavis, thanks for flagging.   will mark it for rebuild then as well.
<infinity> Yeah, anything d-i-based will need a respin.
<infinity> I'm just trying to decide if my changes will fix this, or if I need to do something else.  Respinning might be the path of least resistance in sorting that out, though. :/
<skaet> inifinity,  let me know if you want to or want me to kick off ubuntu alternate to test the hypothesis
<skaet> Ubuntu DVD marked for rebuild now
<infinity> skaet: Just making sure we have mirror propagation...
<skaet> infinity:  +1 :)
<jibel> infinity, no update-manager update in this release, last update was in december
<infinity> jibel: Yeah, though that version was never copied from -proposed to -updates either.  I've fixed that now.
<jibel> infinity, does it mean that u-m 1:0.134.11 was not in 10.04.2 either ?
<infinity> jibel: Not the downloadable tarball bits, no.
<infinity> (ie: the stuff found at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/ )
<infinity> No idea if there were fixes to the dist-upgrader payload, but if there were, no one was seeing them.
<infinity> skaet: Want to re-spin server CDs as a test-case (since that's what I have here already :P)
<infinity> skaet: I have a theory that things might work now.  Maybe.
<skaet> infinity,  okie.  kicking it off now.
<jibel> skaet, wubi is broken
<skaet> jibel,  ack.  Lets get a bug in, and flag it for ev and cjwatson.
<jibel> filing now
<skaet> jibel, ubuntu-server images posted (hopefully with d-i resolved).
<skaet> infinity, jibel,  if one of you can tell me that it solves the problem,  I'll start the others off.
<jibel> skaet, syncing
<infinity> jibel: Keener.
<skaet> :)
<jibel> anyone knows magic runes to force hardy to upgrade to 10.04.3 instead of insisting on 10.04.2 ?
<jibel> mvo help
<jibel> there are days, you'd better go fishing.
<jibel> infinity, skaet ubuntu-server looks better
<jibel> at least it passes the previous failure
<infinity> jibel: \o/
<infinity> Glad I could help.
<skaet> jibel,  infinity - thanks!!!   ok,  I'll start off the rest.
<infinity> skaet: If you're making a point-release checklist (or updating a current one), you might want an "if newDebianInstaller || newUpdateManager { pokeArchiveAdmins.msg("by-hand processing from -proposed to -updates"); }
<jibel> skaet, infinity: installation OK
<jibel> infinity, Thanks!
<skaet> infinity,  yup,  we need to update the current one with this.
<jibel> hggdh, new server ISOs are ready. I canceled previous run and launch another one.
<infinity> skaet: The actual process is well-documented ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Special_case:_debian-installer_updates ), so just need to add the poke to your workflow.
 * skaet nods
<infinity> (Well, or make sure we don't forget to do it when we do the pocket copy...)
<infinity> But redundant poking is nice.
<skaet> or at least not too annoying compared with late respins ;)
<infinity> Indeed.
<hggdh> jibel: on the look
<skaet> jibel,  rebuilds started in order Ubuntu DVD, ubuntu alternate, kubuntu alternate.
<hggdh> jibel: after we finish this, I will install my fixes for the kernel selection
<hggdh> don't want to confuse things ;-)
<jibel> hggdh, yes please :)
<hggdh> heh
 * skaet heading out for a bit,  back later.
<charlie-tca> crashed Kubuntu Desktop 64 doing OEM install, it crashed at the start of End User Creation
<charlie-tca> pulling the logs for the report
<charlie-tca> hm, downloading debug packages went from 1.5 minutes to 45 minutes now
<jibel> new Ubuntu DVD posted to the tracker
<jibel> charlie-tca, how does it crash, segfault or something else ?
<charlie-tca> segfault
<charlie-tca> python 2.6 segfault
<charlie-tca> and... it refuses to file the report
<charlie-tca> I have to try it later, tired now.
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate 20110719.2 are published on the tracker
<jibel> charlie-tca, I'm trying it there quickly and will visit my bed.
<charlie-tca> I will run the OEM install again in a couple of hours.
<charlie-tca> Maybe I did something wrong
<jibel> a python segfault is rarely an expected behavior, I doubt you did something wrong.
<hggdh> yeah...
<hggdh> jibel: transcribing now
<jibel> charlie-tca, it doesn't crash here. You did something wrong ;-)
<jibel> j/k
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> see above :)
<charlie-tca> I will run another install later. Maybe I have to hand copy the files if it crashes, since it is just before going to the install screen for the end user
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate 20110719.3 published.
<jibel> hggdh, thanks for updating server tests.
<jibel> any uec testing planned for 10.04.3 ?
<jibel> ec2 I mean
<jibel> ?
<jibel> now, since compiz finds my system's memory yummy and ate most of it, it means it is time to say good night everyone!
<hggdh> jibel_: both
<hggdh> jibel_: running UEC test, and prearing to run ec2 tests
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-20
<cSquall> exit
<skaet> jibel,  thanks for publishing those images.
<hggdh> potential blocker for server: bug 813266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813266 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "eucalyptus fails to start instances (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813266
<hggdh> skaet: ^
<skaet> hggdh, thanks for flagging,  we'll need to make sure it gets infront of Daviey as soon as he wakes up.
<skaet> heh,  have seen you've flagged it in ubuntu-server already.  excellent.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> skaet: I will wake up early -- say, around 0400, to get with Daviey
<skaet> thanks hggdh
<skaet> I'm going to call it a night now too and try for early (although not as early as you ;) )
<jibel> mvo, Hey
<jibel> mvo, could you change lucid to 10.04.3 in meta-release files, please ?
<mvo> jibel: sure, thanks. doing that now
<jibel> anyone can help with ltsp tests on 10.04.3 alternate and Ubuntu Desktop Runonce tests ?
<jibel> Daviey, anyone can do iscsi testing in your team ?
<Daviey> jibel: potentially..
<Daviey> What needs doing?
<jibel> Daviey, iSCSI Authenticated and Unauthenticated on i386 and amd64 for 10.04.3
<jibel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6039/456
<jibel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6039/453
<jibel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6040/455
<jibel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6040/454
<jibel> I'll check what were the results for 10.04.2
<Daviey> jibel: Can anyone on QA help with the tests aswell?
<jibel> hggdh, ?
<jibel> I can do server upgrade
<hggdh> heh. I am there, on the i386 LVM+cpryto
<hggdh> jibel, Daviey ^
<jibel> Daviey, so hggdh can finish encrypted (and raid1 ?) , I can do upgrade, no network and rescue, and there's someone missing to do iSCSI, and we'll be done with server (module the kernel bug of course)
<jibel> module->modulo
<hggdh> jibel: I can do raid1, but on KVM only
<jibel> patrickmw, can you help with ltsp on alternate for 10.04.3 ?
<patrickmw> jibel: sure can
<jibel> patrickmw, Cool, many thanks!
<jibel> hggdh, the only issue was the disk not recovering automatically after a disconnect/reconnect
<jibel> what's left then ?
<jibel> oh, all the Run once Desktop tests as I said above.
<hggdh> jibel: will get to it after the i386 test
<Daviey> jibel: so what do we need to do?
<patrickmw> jibel, syncing
<hggdh> Daviey: is it worth the time to run the UEC i386 now?
<Daviey> hggdh: no, it's almost guranteed to fail
<Daviey> better to wait for the new kernel.
<Daviey> hggdh: The boxes you were using, i hijacked to verify apw's custom kernel.
<Daviey> you can steal them back if needed.
<hggdh> Daviey: no right now, no need
<hggdh> hum. This is not good. I started the Raid1 test on two already-existing KVM disks. I had used these disks before for Raid1 tests, so they did have the setup
<hggdh> I cannot delete and recreate the Raid/partitions
<hggdh> Daviey: ^
<jibel> even with the manual partitioner ?
<hggdh> yes. I then deleted and recreated the partitions themselves (and swapped the position of root and swap). Cannot recreate/delete the Raid1 defs
<hggdh> saved the part table, got an error stating I must reboot. Rebooted into d-i, got back to partman, raid device 1 is gone, there is only raid device 0
<hggdh> and I cannot delete it
<Daviey> that sounds familair.
<hggdh> yes, I dimly remember something like that
<hggdh> cannot find the bug, opening a new one
<hggdh> later. I succeeded in deleting it
<hggdh> huh. Is postfix now installed by default?
<Daviey> shouldn't be, but a common dep of other stuff
<jibel> Daviey, Is it known that an LVM encrypted system can't be upgraded from Hardy to Lucid ?
<Daviey> jibel: I don't remember hearing of that.. is that using LUKS?
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~2 mins!
<jibel> Daviey, yes. The behavior is weird, I had to enter the password maybe 6 or 7 times before it was accepted.
<Daviey> jibel: clumsy fingers? :)
<jibel> Daviey, I don't think so,  with such a secured password
<Daviey> heh
 * Daviey looks at bug #544812
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 544812 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "LUKS encrypted partition does not mount during boot (affects: 6) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544812
<jibel> Daviey, false alarm, it looks more like no more battery in my wireless keyboard :)
<Daviey> :P
<patrickmw> jibel, I had forgotten that I formated my laptop I used for iso testing.  I'm getting it all back in order so I can run the ltsp tests
<patrickmw> well, rather never set it all up again :)
<hggdh> jibel, Daviey: wasn't there a bug for rebooting on Raid1 in degraded=no?
<hggdh> jibel: done, raid1 tested on both amd64 and i386 server
<jibel> hggdh, thanks, upgrade is ok, excepted that it doesn't tell to the user his keyboard is out of battery.
<jibel> patrickmw, ok
<hggdh> jibel: oooohh, serious bug
<jibel> So I was blaming the server team because the encrypted authentication failed 80% of the time.
<jibel> :-D
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> OTOH, if someone must be blamed, why not the server team?
<patrickmw> jibel, favor? can you try booting lucid-alternate-amd64 and try to run a basic install? let me know if you get an error right after selecting Install Ubuntu
<jibel> patrickmw, uhoh, I tried so many time, what is broken ?
<jibel> patrickmw, no error here, I have the 'Choose language' screen. What do you get ?
<patrickmw> I am running a vm, it claims I am not running 64bit (which I am)
<patrickmw> jibel^
<hggdh> KVM or VirtualBox?
<patrickmw> vbox :( I can certainly try with kvm.  i find testing ltsp easier with vbox (nice internal network feature)
<hggdh> maybe the underlying VM def is set to i386
<hggdh> are you reusing a VM?
<patrickmw> no
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> do you have the KVM modules loaded?
<jibel> patrickmw, what is the output of 'arch' on the host ?
<hggdh> and 'lsmod | grep kvm'
<hggdh> patrickmw: ^
<patrickmw> hggdh, sorry I see you guys.  just trying in kvm
<hggdh> patrickmw: if you have KVM loaded, there will be a conflict with VBox for AMD64
<patrickmw> hddgh, I removed vbox
<patrickmw> no conflicts :)
<hggdh> patrickmw: oh, OK, this will solve the issue ;-) what I do when I want VBox 64 is 'sudo rmmod kvm-intel;sudo rmmod kvm'
<patrickmw> nice
<patrickmw> hggdh, jibel: HA!  I'm running Oneiric on the netbook that pete sent us.  I was wondering if I needed to update thinking there might be a chance that would fix it.  Installed lots of updates...now no video display.  but I can get into VT
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> welcome to the bleeding edge
<hggdh> you would have to find out what failed -- perhaps you can 'sudo stop lightdm; sudo start lightdm' and this will work
<hggdh> otherwise you have to dig into the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out what happened
<hggdh> BRB
<jibel> patrickmw, you get the login box or it doesn't even reach that point ?
<patrickmw> jibel, no login box. blank screen
<patrickmw> jibel, i'm going to finish ltsp on another box, then troubleshoot later
<jibel> patrickmw, nothing I seen on recent reports. That is worth filing a bug.
<patrickmw> jibel, ack
<patrickmw> jibel, just to verify. were you referring to the first or second language screen?
<patrickmw> jibel, I have several other amd64 images running.  only lucid alternate is giving me a hard time
<patrickmw> very odd
<jibel> patrickmw, I was referring to the second.
<jibel> patrickmw, could you check that in the settings of the VM
<jibel> patrickmw, in 'General/Basic' Version is set to 'Ubuntu 64bit' (that will enable VTx automatically )
<patrickmw> jibel, checked. it is
<jibel> patrickmw, and in 'System/Acceleration' 'Enable VT-x' is enabled
<jibel> patrickmw, also check that VTx is enabled in the BIOS (or whatever the manufacturer of your machine called it)
<jibel> also as hggdh said, be sure to unload any other virtualization module that may conflict with VBox
<patrickmw> jibel: i have a install running right now
<Claudinux> hi all
<Claudinux> I would like like to say if when i get an error like this i have to consider the test failed or not
<Claudinux> bug 645818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Fedora) (and 5 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 99) (dups: 7) (heat: 365)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<Claudinux> in this bug the problem is with usb-creator, not with the iso image...
<charlie-tca> then the iso image did not fail
<charlie-tca> It may not pass, though, you might not be able to do that test because the usb-creator fails
<Claudinux> charlie-tca, the iso image fail if i use usb-creator, but if i use another usb creator it works
<charlie-tca> The fail in in usb creator creating a valid image, is it not?
<Claudinux> yes, it is
<charlie-tca> as stated in comment #2 of the bug report, it is not the image failing
<charlie-tca> it is usb creator itself failing to create a valid image, thus the test can not be done when trying to create the usb drive
<Claudinux> ok charlie-tca , but if I write the same image on a CD it works
<charlie-tca> That still doesn' t mean it failed with the usb image that is invalid
<charlie-tca> The failure is still usb-creator, not the image itself.
<Claudinux> so, on the iso tracker, the test is to be marked s passed or failed?
<Claudinux> this is what i'm looking for...
<Claudinux> *as
<charlie-tca> The test is a pass if it passed using the cd
<charlie-tca> Which test is it?
<Claudinux> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6049/4
<charlie-tca> so, are you creating the image on usb in 10.04.3?
<charlie-tca> According to the bug report, you can not create the usb image in 10.04 and expect it to work, therefore, you will need to create in another release
<charlie-tca> If you create it in 10.04 and it won't work, but a cd does work, it passes
<Claudinux> otherwise, if the image won't work on usb or cd the is to be marked as "Failed"
<Claudinux> ?
<Claudinux> *test
<charlie-tca> right
<Claudinux> ok, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Thanks for helping with testing.
<Claudinux> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-21
<micahg> anyone having network connectivity issues w/the new natty proposed kernel?
<micahg> -11
<Daviey> mvo: How is the auto upgrade testing -> jenkins doing?
<Daviey> As in, when can i start seeing lots of success?
 * Daviey doesn't want failure atm.
<mvo> Daviey: some progress
<jibel> Daviey, Profile 'profile/server' FAILED ;-P
<jibel> mvo, BTW is the previous system still active ? There is a strange error "PortInUseException: the port is already in use (another upgrade tester is running?)"
<mvo> jibel: indeed, I'm working on that currently
<mvo> jibel: yeah, but it seems to be in a funky state
<jibel> ok thanks
<Daviey> jibel: Ahhhhhhhhhhh
<mvo> jibel: I restarted the auto-uprade-tester, should have new results in a couple of hours
<skaet> jibel, any of the unprioritized new bugs in the last 24 hours a cause for concern, beyond release noting?
<jibel> skaet, nothing new. Main issue remaining unexplained is bug 813837
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813837 in ltsp (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "ltsp client not able to load boot file: ltsp/amd64.tmp/pxelinux.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813837
<jibel> there's a workaround, and it is reproduced in 10.04.2 so release noting is good enough.
<skaet> thanks jibel.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/10.04.3 has some preliminary words on it,  could you add the workaround to them?
<jibel> I'm trying to figure if it didn't break because of something else pushed to -updates
<jibel> ok updating now
<skaet> Thanks
<skaet> jibel,  let me know know what you find re -updates,  am interested in figuring out if there's some process adjustments needed.
<skaet> hggdh, jibel - kernel to fix 588861 for 10.04.3 is now in proposed.   Would like to get it promoted to -updates as soon as possible.   Can the server mandatory tests be rerun with it,  and the spot tests for the desktop images to just make sure no glitches have occured with this updated kernel.
<skaet> ?
<jibel> skaet, ok. Just to confirm there will be no new image with this kernel only a publication to -proposed ?
<hggdh> skaet: I will re-run the UEC tests.
<skaet> jibel,  confirmed.  We will not be respinning images, but want to get this new kernel into -updates as soon as we can get it tested.
<skaet> Since it is a new kernel though,  we do need to make sure we're following the SRU kernel update processes at least.
<hggdh> skaet: so are we talking about a full SRU cycle?
<hggdh> (HC, regression, etc)?
<skaet> hggdh, probably good for us to talk this through with jibel and do some risk analysis as to what's actually going to be prudent.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all :)
<hggdh> skaet: jibel and sconklin/bjf, you and (me as a listener), I would guess
<skaet> hggdh, yes,  that seems like the right stakeholders.
<skaet> brendand, hggdh, jibel,  can you join in on a call in 10 minutes (info mailed in google calendar) to discuss appropriate level of testing for lucid kernel?
<brendand> have to find a phone, bear with me
<skaet> thanks brendand
<skaet> we'll wait
<skaet> brendand,  hggdh  - US tollfree number is 1 866 352 2709
<hggdh> skaet: in the call
<jibel> skaet, dialing
<PaoloRotolo> Sorry, in Ubuntu Oneiric daily the mouse is black...
<PaoloRotolo> I have installed Ubuntu Daily (20110721)
<PaoloRotolo> The pointer is black...
<skaet>  10.04.3 images have now been released, and I'd like to give a big "Thank you" to Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, AntonioAllegretti, brendand, chadadavis, charlie-tca, Claudinux, Fo5150, FrancescoRuvolo, freefly, hggdh, jamespage, jibel, kidsodateless, Lance, Letozaf_, MarcoBuono, marius78, NightSilente, njin, PaoloRotolo, PatrickDK, patrickmw, primes2h, RRRRube, Salvy, smb, starslights, thearkenin, totopalma and xdatap1
<skaet>  for testing the ISOs.
<skaet> The images would not have been able to go out today without your efforts!
<skaet> Grazie mille a la Italiana LoCo!
<chadadavis> :-D
<hggdh> presto! ;-)
<xdatap1> skaet, Happy to help :) Thanks to you Kate, you're doing great :)
<charlie-tca> Great job, skaet. Glad to be of help. Without your coordination, we wouldn't make it, too!
<Claudinux> skaet, very happy to help!!! :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-22
<vmiheer> I want to ask question...
<vmiheer> If there is the same bug title but everything else like kernel version ubuntu version then should i file a new bug?
<vmiheer> the bug number is #740438
<vmiheer> and is marked invalid...
<vmiheer> Anyone got my question???
<vmiheer> Is anyone online?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<brendand> hggdh - are you planning to regression test the Maverick -proposed kernel this week?
<hggdh> brendand: today is Friday... yes, I could start it today
<hggdh> brendand: can I reserve one machine for today, and two for next week?
<brendand> hggdh - i'm not using them but you should also check with roadmr (if you're talking about the validation lab systems)
<hggdh> brendand: aye, will do
<hggdh> jibel: updated the wiki page
<jibel> hggdh, Cool, thanks, I'll have a look. Do you want to join the call ?
<hggdh> where?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> jibel: ^
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<davmor2> hey guys is there a preferred method of writing a bug for an unsupported  wifi chipset?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-23
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<yotux> Are ati 3d driver able to be install in 11.10
<PaoloRotolo> yofel, yes
<yotux> battery indicator is not correct how do I find the package to report this?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-24
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-16
<phillw> balloons: gema  I do not have edit privs for http://qa.ubuntu.com/ It needs amending to reflect the time of the QA meetings. Thanks.
<balloons> phillw, yea, there's a pending wordpress upgrade for qa.ubuntu.com
<balloons> I can't fix the time on there sadly
<balloons> someone put that text into the theme itself! Crazy I know!
<phillw> balloons: okies, I was just chasing around re: the email I've just sent regarding a 'starter pack' for new people signing up for QA. I am looking forward to your views on it.
<balloons> phillw, I sent something back to you :-)
<balloons> more or less, let's do it
<phillw> balloons: I'm out at work tomorrow, but I'll get on it ~ 19:00 BST
<balloons> what time utc?
<balloons> I'll leave the first VERY rough draft of my thoughts tonight
<balloons> and subscribe so I'll see it whenever you make a change
<balloons> I think that works well enough
<phillw> balloons: one thing we have find, is pretty like minded. With a One Stop Shop, you always have to ballance how much information to give them. I'm sure we'll have fun discussing this - and then the new-commers will tell us we have got it all wrong! (At least, that is what happened on L-QA) :P
<phillw> balloons: 19:00 BST == 18:00 UTC
<balloons> phillw,  thanks :-)
<phillw> balloons: are you mad busy for about 15 minutes
<balloons> phillw, sadly yes
<balloons> but I can type
<balloons> so type away
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> can you /join #sii please?
<phillw> or would you prefer a different time slot?
<balloons> I'm in
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-17
<jamespage> jibel, I think that tomcat test failure is related to the fact that tomcat7 has not actually completed startup by the time the test runs....
<jamespage> jibel, OK if I increase the pre-test sleep time to 60 seconds?  I think that may work around this problem
<jamespage> gema, ^^
<jamespage> not sure where babyface is....
<gema> jamespage: babyface is in china, so probably sleeping or about to
<gema> jamespage: sounds good
<gema> jamespage: is it normal that tomcat7 takes longer to load?
<jamespage> gema, it takes about ~32 seconds on a m1.small in canonistack
<jamespage> its doing a bit more as I have enabled all examples to work this cycle - so it loads more code...
<gema> jamespage: ack, if it is expected I am happy
<jamespage> gema, I suspect it was probably always close - looking now at tomcat6
<jamespage> gema, yes - looks like a change in behaviour when generating some randomness during initialization after reboot
<jamespage> gema, Creation of SecureRandom instance for session ID generation using [SHA1PRNG] took [3,527] milliseconds.
<jamespage> my laptop
<jamespage> that takes about ~30seconds in a virtualized/cloud instance
<jibel> jamespage, that's what I've been testing. No problem with incresing to 60s
<jamespage> jibel, done - I've just re-run the jobs...
<jamespage> we will see
<phillw> skaet: ping
<skaet> hiya phillw
<phillw> hi skaet, A quick Q.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule shows A3 still being tested at August 2nd  A-3; iso tracker says July 23rd through July 26th is Alpha 3 testing.
<phillw> They can't both be right!
<skaet> phillw,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule has it july 26
<skaet> stale cache?
<phillw> skaet: indeed, but also has it still there being tested at week 14!
<phillw> with Iteration planned for week 15
<skaet> phillw,  are you sure you're not picking up cached versions?
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseInterlock
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<skaet> both show july 26 (week 14) for me.
<phillw> skaet: I've just cleared my chache. A3 is flagged as launch week 13, still there week 14 & iteration seek 15.
<skaet> or rather july 26 (week 13) for me.
<skaet> ah,  I see what you're referencing now.
<phillw> s/seek/week
<skaet> yeah,  there's an A-3/interation week that need fixing.
 * skaet doing
<phillw> hmm, should make it fun. Next lubuntu meeting is on 25th July - which I had as 8 days before A3 switched :(
<phillw> Ah well, it will make for interesting meeting!
<skaet> phillw,  A3 changed on 5/30 after discussion in the weekly meeting, etc. when we removed the "DRAFT" notification  (rev. 32).
<phillw> I recall Release Schedule causing a slight nightmare for some one last cycle... well, this time it is Lubuntu's turn :D I'm just letting our devs and testers know that my earlier email stating that we had 8 days as of the next meeting is now 1 day :)
<phillw> fortunately they're all on the L-QA mailing list, so an easy way to ensure all are notified!
<phillw> Still, at least Feature Freeze etc hasn't moved :)
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> si senor phillw !
<phillw> hiyas, did you get any further information on bug 1007394
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<balloons> phillw, I saw someone asking for more information
<balloons> stgraber, I believe
<balloons> I didn't followup after that
<balloons> weird
<balloons> I didn't get any of those response
<balloons> I'm subscribed?
<balloons> You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications.
<balloons> whoops
<phillw> he he, cj was the last person to ask for info, which Lars furnished.
<balloons> ok, I'm up to speed more now
<balloons> it looks like the bug is progressing fine
<xnox> balloons: phillw: I was advised to troubleshoot in emulated powerpc vm
<xnox> but I didn't get around to it yet.
<balloons> ohh really?
<balloons> I've not tried doing that since BOSCH
<balloons> remember that project?
<xnox> who is BOSCH?
<xnox> I though of using qemu
<balloons> sorry.. http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
<balloons> I mistyped
<balloons> doesn't help in this situation anyways ;-)
<phillw> xnox: the instructions for VM are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 if you're rusty :)
<phillw> That is how our head of dev does his testing.
<balloons> phillw, neat pae
<balloons> *page
<stgraber> replied to the bug
<phillw> balloons: the instructions were written by gilir (Julien). I take no credit for them, I just posted them on there from the email he sent out.
<phillw> thanks stgraber
<phillw> wb balloons
<balloons> whoops.. ctrl+w in wrong window :-)
<phillw> he he, I thought you were maybe using the trekweb znc server. It's in the process of being moved to a VM on thesii owing to fact his 'old' server keeps dying on him.
<balloons> nah, I'm on boring ec2
<xnox> balloons: boring, until thunderstorms roll in ;-)
<balloons> xnox, lol.. so true
<balloons> my connectivity stayed up though, so I can't complain
<balloons> even if I lost actual access
<phillw> he did say that he was going to leave trekweb web area on EC2, although he does have room to move it at a future date if he needs to.
<phillw> as  trekcaptainusa-tw@ubuntu.com seems to be the ubuntu maintainer for znc, it was the least we could do for him after he helped in setting up irc.thesii.org :)
<phillw> oh, balloons, the devs for Speech Control have now been officially nagged to get me some details as to how to install the beta & test it!
<balloons> hurray!
<phillw> we have a trustees meeting in 18 minutes, so  I will ask the dev-trustee how things are coming along :)
<balloons> lol.. cool, he's the znc guy eh?
<balloons> I still don't know how to mod my config (without using webmin) to setup multiple networks
<phillw> yup, he did try to get it built on CentOS to add a platoform, but ran out of time owing the server failure & his VM is now ubuntu-server.
<phillw> TheLordOftime (or LoT), does not appear to be on IRC at the moment. You'll find him on #sii when he is.
<balloons> TheLordofTime..
<balloons> hmm, pretty sure I've met him
<balloons> I'll have to remember to bug him
<phillw> he was last seen muttering about having to scp a load of stuff from the dying server onto the VM
<phillw> he's a really nice guy - one of the other pre-requisites for getting a VM with SII :P
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> he used to be EvilResistance on IRC, but changed his nick.
<phillw> he's also one of the bug-squad people & I have permission to 'bug' him if I have a valid reason for, say, moving the importance of bug 1007394 to critical. As you did not give permission, I did not :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<phillw> another net split :( Is everyone updating their CentOS servers? :P
<balloons> heheheh
<phillw> we've just switched to 6.3..... new kernel, and 631 updates :D
<phillw> balloons: did you get chance to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved/MoreInfo ?
<phillw> is back from meeting... devs have a nightmare :) Create documents that humans can understand :P
<balloons> phillw, briefly
<balloons> I made some changes last night that i just went ahead and migrated
<phillw> i saw the late date stamp on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved/ but never know what TZ it is in!
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ are the same
<balloons> I just pushed the changes
<balloons> your stuff I think can be linked to somehow
<phillw> I stripped out stuff that was already on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved/ and just left it as.... well more info with an explanation to how release cycle works.
<balloons> yes, I think that's a good angle to attack
<balloons> a sort of what to expect page
<phillw> balloons: he he, we do have a gruesome on on Lubuntu for newcommers .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/TheStages
<balloons> Let me edit it a bit more
<phillw> wasn't sure if that is 18 rated, though :)
<balloons> phillw, ok, I really gutted it down
<balloons> time to see what can be added back
<phillw> okies, which one(s) did you gut?.... brb, dog wants out!
<phillw> back :)
<balloons> still haven't hit save
<balloons> very close!
<phillw> he he :)
<balloons> ok, there's a big shift
<balloons> I took out much of the bottom half, as it's also described on the activities page and I wanted to keep it small
<balloons> however, there may be room to bring it back in, or bring some english like descriptions back anyway
<balloons> have a look
<balloons> of course we have backups :-)
<balloons> I know there's other things people should know that we could add to that page
<balloons> but I don't want to overload too much :-)
<balloons> ok, a couple more minor edits
<balloons> ok, I think that's a shell of what i'mn after
<balloons> have a look
<balloons> there's room to add back some of the content in a more condensed form if possible I think
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-18
<phillw> balloons: is there a QA meeting today?
<balloons> phillw, I was idling in #ubuntu-meeting :-)
<balloons> didn't see anyone about
<phillw> makes 2 of us!
<balloons> well then, it won't be me talking to me, so sure
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-19
<trijntje> if I add myself to this wiki, what will happen next?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Cadence
<balloons> trijntje, hello
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> adding your self just shows your commitment to help test
<balloons> next week when we have our milestone testing for alpha 3, it will be your time to shine :-)
<balloons> Download the iso you signed up for and help get the tests run for it
<balloons> if you've never done iso testing before, don't worry we're happy to help
<trijntje> I've also added myself to the 'adopt an iso' page, but there I get an automatic email when there are new tests to be done
<balloons> trijntje, yes, subscribing to the iso in question is helpful as it emails you when tests happen
<balloons> are you on the ubuntu-qa list?
<balloons> I try and and announce testing events as they happen. So you'll get an email from the list for testing events
<trijntje> yeah, I've just subscribed to the list, so I guess I'll see the announcements
<balloons> trijntje, awesome. let me know if you need anything. :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-20
<balloons> ping stgraber you about?
<stgraber> yep
<balloons> bah -- sorry, I pinged wrong channel -- see #ubuntu-release
<balloons> I'm looking for help on the ubuntu-core images
